# Testors custom decal maker.



## New Hampshire (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey guys,
Im curious if anyone has and uses the custom decal maker from Testors? They have the base kit at Wal-Mart and I was thinking of picking it up to have when I wanted to make custom decals, like maybe nose art or I.D. #s and such.

So, whats the verdict?
Brian


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

I've never used testors stuff, but here are 2 links that might help:

1) - these folks sell decal paper and have ads on this forum: http://www.decalpaper.com/

2) These folks make custom decals fro you, I've used them (supplied my own art) and was very pleased: http://www.elstrains.com/

Hope it helps


----------



## New Hampshire (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey, cool! Thanks for the links!
Brian


----------

